# Poly Grease Traps



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

Just wondering what the thoughts are here on these. Now I'm speaking of the the small units within the building not 1000+ gallon tanks.

If you remove a steel trap do you use the poly traps to replace them or do your go back to steal. The poly trap our supplier sells has a ten year warranty versus couple year (I think) on steel.

They're nice because they're light and east to work with but are you cutting your own throat by installing something that should last much longer? 

Just wondering what opinions are here on install, performance, durability and anything else.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't sell cheap plastic crap. My shop is a no plastic zone :thumbsup:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I didnt think the price was sufficiently less to justify what they save in the manuf. process. They dont have the solid square look.....but plastic wont rust out....it might get damaged due to impact abuse. After all restaurants are brutal. I havent bought one yet. If you sink a 50 pounder in the ground though it would be hard to beat.


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I don't sell cheap plastic crap. My shop is a no plastic zone :thumbsup:


no pex, no pvc?


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

you would have to be pretty ignorant to think putting a steel grease trap underground is a good idea. I've replaced alot of steel grease traps that have rotted completely apart in 5 years. 

We use Green Turtle fibreglass grease traps with a 30 year warranty.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

SPH said:


> you would have to be pretty ignorant to think putting a steel grease trap underground is a good idea. I've replaced alot of steel grease traps that have rotted completely apart in 5 years.
> 
> We use Green Turtle fibreglass grease traps with a 30 year warranty.


 I was referring to putting plastic in the ground ...but before they were available in f/g putting them in the ground was specd. And here they dont rot because they are in the ground. I thought your comment was a bit overstated


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I've used them before. It's been a while but if I remember right the price difference was quite a bit. I think the plastic came in at less than half of the steel one. I really don't see somebody breaking one by dropping pots and pans on it.






paul


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I installed a poly trap because of the wight difference. It was for a church and we were doing it on a partial donation basis. I could handle the poly interceptor myself. The steel was a 3 man job.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

jonespec gt2700-25...405.38 steel
gt2702-25...505.92 poly


how about runing a dolly into it with metal sharp corners????


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I complained to Rockford Separators once about their steel traps rotting out after a few years. Their response was, "well, the average restaurant don't stay open more than five years anyway...." 

I've had customers insist on Rockford's epoxy coating. After they throw all the parts inside and ship it, the epoxy is rubbed off in spots, so what's the point?

I've installed a few Shier Poly's- not a bad interceptor.

As far as pricing- A grease trap that supposedly lasts 20 years should cost more, no?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Colgar said:


> I complained to Rockford Separators once about their steel traps rotting out after a few years. Their response was, "well, the average restaurant don't stay open more than five years anyway...."
> 
> I've had customers insist on Rockford's epoxy coating. After they throw all the parts inside and ship it, the epoxy is rubbed off in spots, so what's the point?
> 
> ...


 I like your logic. I also have had a rotted one recently--15yrs service. I like plastic. 
The flimsier poly ones have a warp issue and if it wasnt for the metal lid that holds it straight theyd look real cheap. And I think restaurants are the hardest on plumbing ...those deliveries come in fast and furious.
I havent investigated the higher price f/g or poly ones.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

we don't put them in the ground up here. the grease has a tendency to congeal in the winter.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> we don't put them in the ground up here. the grease has a tendency to congeal in the winter.


Ok now I get sph's comment..assuming he meant that the grease would congeal and not the steel rust out. The epoxy coating seems pretty thick.


----------

